# JJ's waiting thread!



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

You have no idea how excited I am to finally start a waiting thread! The buck was put in with JJ on November 21, and removed 2 weeks later. She started an udder about 2 wks ago. She is a long girl, so she is carrying down rather than out. Based on movement I feel I believe there are twins. She is a FF. She is bred to a polled lamancha buck. These pics are from last week. I will get more this afternoon.





















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

Oh i have to follow she is pretty...happy kidding 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Her udder and belly continue to grow! She is at day 122 today!














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Getting bigger!


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

How many do you think?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

Good luck! And I'd say two  but could be wrong haha


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Here is a photo comparison. Her earliest go date is 14 days from today! She started her udder 2 weeks ago which makes me think she was bred at the earlier date. How many do you think she is hiding?








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

13 days left! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh and her growing udder!








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow, the babies were active tonight! Her udder was a punching bag! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

10 days left!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully time will fly by for you.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Hopefully time will fly by for you.


Thanks! I check numerous times a day and love feeling babies kick. 9 days left!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Well today she lost her mucus plug and it looks like the kids have dropped! (Her back isn't unlevel












she is standing downhill)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nanajudy (Jan 14, 2014)

Wow thanks for all the pics. This is my first time, Lulu's fifth and Dolly's first and I now know what to look for. Good luck. Can't wait to see your kids!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Well with her earliest possible breeding date JJ is 141 days bred. Her udder is getting bigger but not shiny. Her ligaments are soft not hard. And she is miserable! Our temps are about 70* and she just lays around panting like a dog. I hope she has them this week and not 3 weeks from now!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

We are at day 144. Ligs are soft but her udder is getting much bigger. Last night at dinner she didn't gobble her food up like usual, she really picked at it and ate very slowly.














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Her udder is certainly getting big.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm just hoping she doesn't kid when I have clinicals thur and Friday. Maybe I should hope she doesn't kid on the weekend so she will.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

So here is a photo comparing her udder from a week ago and this week. Her ligs are also soft. Any idea in when she might go?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Here is the pic








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She could fill in more but definitely close.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

This afternoon when I checked her it seems like she has some discharge. She had a ton of hay stuck to her pooch! Lol. But ligs are still present. The wait is killing me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Yep, clear discharge confirmed. Does this say how close she is?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Today her ligs are even softer. And I could feel a kid on the right side AND on the left up by her hip bone! I am sure t was a kid you can't mistake a foot kicking. lol! I am saying I hope she doesn't have them this weekend bec in reality I don't want her to kid tomorrow when I have clinicals.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully she will go today for you.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Reverse psychology! I like it.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

I checked JJ this morning at 4 am before leaving for clinicals. Ligs are way softer than last night. So soft I had to go pretty deep to find them. But they are still there and her udder isn't strutted. I will be home by 2 today them she has allllll weekend to get busy. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully she will wait till you get home.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Ugh no change! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

I hope she kids soon for you! Wouldn't that be a great Easter present


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Well this morning she has almost NO ligs. I feel a very faint hint of a ligament but I can get my fingers all around her tailhead. 

Any guesses on .....

When?
#?
Genders?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

So no ligs and her pooch is swollen. Her udder isn't strutted but it is fuller. Left side of photo is from 4/01 and the right is from today.








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

I just realized how much her udder has changed over the past few days.








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Yep, I can see the difference...exciting! 
Ok, my guess is: boy and girl twins tomorrow, or the day after at the latest.
Happy kidding!


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Ligs have come back slightly. I went ahead and put her out.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

May as well let her enjoy the nice weather.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

When do they start having goo?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The amber goo is when they are in labor.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

So now I noticed she has some clear discharge as well. Should I do night checks tonight?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is up to you. Hard to say.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Today ligs are totally gone and there is white discharge. Easter babies?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I sure hope so.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

If ligs continue to be gone, you should have kids within 12 hours, often sooner (though not all the time! LOL). Prayers for an easy delivery sent.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Yep they are still gone and udder is fuller. Still a discharge. No other signs yet. I'm trying to decide if I should stay home from Easter celebration today.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Here are recent photos.




















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

About every 5 mins she makes a grunt noise and bites at her side. Is this pre labor?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

It sounds like pre labor. I hope you have Easter babies!


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

When she isn't lying down she is very posty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Udder isn't strutted but she is acting different.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Keep an eye on her, babies could be on the way


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Damn her ligs came back! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Ligs are completely gone today, whereas before I could find them but barely. Today we are having thunderstorms so maybe today? But her udder still isn't strutted.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Udder will probably fill in when she kids.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm at school so my daughter keeps checking her. With my other doe(rip) when she would lose ligs she kidded within hours. This doe is a FF and keeps me guessing! I know the buck was in with her an additional 2 weeks, but I don't see her making it that long. Plus I will be out of town May 4-8 for witness in my nephews medical neglect court case. Please have them before then! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh wow, no babies yet??! I thought for sure she'd have them today....
Hurry up JJ, everyone's waiting on you!


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

I know! Ligaments are 95% gone and I swear her udder is filling before my eyes. But what does she do? She's out browsing. We have storms coming tonight and I have heard those tend to get a doe down to business.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Does her udder look any bigger?








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Compared to the photos on the last page it does look a little lower, and maybe a little more filled as well. There's no really noticeable change as far as I can see...


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Her ligs came back . To me it seems her butt hole area is really buldgie. Especially when she has her front feet higher than her back. Normally it is tucked under her tail. Does any of this make sense?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is the path of least resistance. So the kids will push on that area and it will bulge out more.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

We have some progress today. Ligs completely gone again, and udder is a lot fuller. I could pinch over an inch before and now about an 1/8". 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Ligs still gone and udder is very full but not shiny. Eating away at the hay.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh and is it normal for the udder to appear somewhat lumpy?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

With being that full, yes they can look kind of lumpy.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Ok phew! I can barely pinch skin it just isn't shiny. But being a FF I don't know what to expect. Her vaginal opening seems elongated and bigger too. And can't find a lig at all. So maybe tonight?!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Maybe, but don't count on it  .


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Ugh this girl is killing me! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Still no ligs and udder is growing by the minute. Come on JJ get with it!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Still no ligs and no babies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is really enjoying keeping you waiting.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Maybe you should just forget about it, she's not giving you those babies.
Just move on, it's a lost cause...
Jk! She better give you babies soon lol!


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Well I'm thinking we might have something starting........ Maybe. She is usually very lovey-dovey on me. However tonight she's very distant. She also looks like she's concentrating and maybe going posty every now and then. Oh and she doesn't want the other goats near her.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Her udder is pretty darn tight too!








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Goo and stretching and up and down!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

We have babies! Perfect textbook kidding! Twin boys, but not sure if she is done. No placenta yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

hurray!!!! congrats on FINALLY getting babies!


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Yep she is done. Bummer for boys but joyous how perfect it went. They were standing and nursing in 10 mins.








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

They're cute even if they are just boys ;-) I hope they bring you lots of laughs. Congratulations!


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh I love them. I can't wait to see them grow.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Congratulations on your healthy set of twins! Glad to hear she did so well.


----------

